# Might buy this



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello everyone, a fellow contractor near me is looking to sell a tractor backhoe. It is a 1992 Deere 410D- extendahoe, 4x4, EROPS w/ heat, 10000 hrs. Runs great, doesn't use oil, some play in hoe but not real bad. Needs work on the transfer case- about $1000. I would like to hear some opinions on what you all think this machine should be worth. He has given me a price but I'm just curious- thought it would be fun to hear what you think. In my opinion the price he gave me is insanely cheap- probably should be there handing him money instead of looking at the computer!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Depending on hours I would ball park that machine between 10 - 15 thousand


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

> snow game Depending on hours I would ball park that machine between 10 - 15 thousand


Spot on. This is what I had in mind. I guess the only thing I can suggest is have a qualified heavy equipment mechanic check it out. Proclaimed "Only $1000 to fix it" from the seller might be $1k in parts and then labor, but then when they tear into it they find xyz. . . I guess basically the old adage of "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is" comes to mind in a deal like you are talking about.


----------



## Upper5percent (Dec 28, 2008)

LUCKY 7;1262609 said:


> Hello everyone, a fellow contractor near me is looking to sell a tractor backhoe. It is a 1992 Deere 410D- extendahoe, 4x4, EROPS w/ heat, 10000 hrs. Runs great, doesn't use oil, some play in hoe but not real bad. Needs work on the transfer case- about $1000. I would like to hear some opinions on what you all think this machine should be worth. He has given me a price but I'm just curious- thought it would be fun to hear what you think. In my opinion the price he gave me is insanely cheap- probably should be there handing him money instead of looking at the computer!  Thanks in advance.


Here are a list of JD 410D units to compare with...

http://www.machinerytrader.com/list/list.aspx?ETID=1&Manu=DEERE&Mdltxt=410D&mdlx=exact


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks to all for the replies. I should have made it more clear. I priced out the parts myself from DEERE. I added labor to the cost of the parts to come up with the $1K- that number is from me. I had help coming up with that because the mechanic that took it apart does all my work so he told me exactly what it needed. It looks like I can get this machine for $4K. I think it's an incredible deal but if anyone disagrees I'm willing to listen why. If I do get it- won't be fun loading it without the transfer case in it- no hydraulics, no brakes, no running. I'll figure something out I guess. Thanks again.


----------



## Gibsonk (Dec 8, 2010)

Well for that money let me know if your not buying it and I will


----------



## bigcatpip (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been heavy equipment operator for over 10 yrs , been running track-hoe and track type tractors any machine that get over 8,000 to 10,000 is time for a total rebuild , we put close to 2,500 hr a yr on a machine,


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

10K hours is looking for trouble IMHO. T case could very well just be the start. We have a 310 Deere thats a yard machine, its a late 80s model, and she's BEAT, at 8K hours. Does the job day in and day out(when its warm), but all the pins are sloppy, trans doesn't move at all when cold. and leaks from just about every piston seal.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Did you say 10,000 hours? If that is the hours than I would think about it real hard. That many hours on a backhoe is a lot. 
A wheel loader not so bad but backhoes get beat up pretty good. The price sounds good until you start to replace components that can cost $10,000 or more. It is a gamble. 

Depends on who took care of the maintenance.


----------

